# Have Your Local Craft Stores Started Offering In-Person Classes Again?



## officerripley (Sep 20, 2022)

None of our 3 have unfortunately. I wonder if they ever will again; I keep hearing that some in-person stuff that got cancelled because of Covid will never come back.


----------

